# 2014 Colby Classic "Shoot for a Cure" Breast Cancer Shoot



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, guys and gals, here it is. 

The date for this years Canadian Archers For A Cause "Colby Classic" is *Friday February 14th and Saturday February 15th*. We are soo pleased to be doing this again this year. 

This all started out 8 years ago as 10 or so of us getting together, shooting some arrows, talking some smack, and going out for supper. That year we raised $200. We were pretty happy with helping this cause, even just a little. The following year one of Gilles co-workers was diagnosed with Breast Cancer. He suggested that we make the shoot a little bit bigger. With the help of Gilles co-workers the archers raised over $5000 in support. Last year thanks to all our archers, sponsors, and volunteers we were able to write a cheque to Waterloo Wellington Breast Centre $11,229.42. The archers and friends really have rallied behind this shoot... and cause. I still can't believe it has grown to this. 

Yes, we know it's Valentines day, and Family day weekend. We try to not conflict with other shoots. I know a lot of our shooters come from waaay out of town and we hope the extra day on the weekend helps with travel and still being able to have some "family time" afterwards. 

Here is the link to register for the shoot. If you are interested in donating money, sponsoring the shoot, sponsoring another shooter, or donating goods to auction off please contact me here or the Canadian Archers For A Cause facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/CAFAC.Charity) or [email protected].

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mkey=dEhEZkpYTUVTNFk2ZngyUUpKUXlhc3c6MA#gid=0


On behalf of this event... Thank you,

Chris Priester


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

All signed up. Going to be a great time again. Can't wait.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Can't wait! This is always a great event for a greater cause!
Hope to see everyone out for this again.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just to be a little more clear... this shoot is an indoor 18 metre shoot on coloured FITA targets single spot or 3 spot It is a 60 arrow round to qualify (and have fun) and then we have a shoot down. I've had a few people register for both days. I'm assuming that they thought they needed to shoot both days. 

Chris


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

yep i needed the two days,s.looking forward to the shoot !


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Chris i signed up and hope I did it right Sat afternoon looking forward to being there


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> Chris i signed up and hope I did it right Sat afternoon looking forward to being there



Your going down Hogger.. just letting you know in advance..again.. just kidding thanks for your support all these years... 

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Is there a list of people registered yet? Just like to get confirmation that you got my entry.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Stan, you are definitely registered... as a matter of fact, you registered 3rd. You are registered for Saturday 12:15.

Thank you for your ongoing support.

Chris


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> Your going down Hogger.. just letting you know in advance..again.. just kidding thanks for your support all these years...
> 
> Gilles


Gilles your wrong again I can't go any lower then I alread am. I just come out so you guys can tease me and leave the good shooters alone. But I will keep on comming so warm up your zingers
Andy


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope i was the first to register
Do i get HANDICAP points for that?
lol
Hey Gilles me and the group still good for 12:15 Saturday also?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm in for 9:15 with trad this year. Sorry Gilles giving the Mathewsa Q2 a rest this time.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

N8trby said:


> i'm in for 9:15 with trad this year. Sorry Gilles giving the Mathewsa Q2 a rest this time.


We don't care what you shoot... as long as you are participating in this event... I'm sure your Q2 needs the rest . See you there.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok friends, we are less than a month away from the CAFAC shoot/fundraiser, Colby Classic on February 14-15. The team at Colby has been working hard to make this event a great time yet again this year. 

Thank you to everyone that have been donating items to our cause. If you have anything you would like to donate please let us know, we are willing to accept almost anything to raise money for Waterloo-Wellington Breast Centre. 

We know that donations from "Pledge Sheets" are a very important part of our fund raising efforts. If you haven't received yours yet, please contact us here, or send a request to [email protected]. If you're like most of us, collecting from friends, family, and co-workers is a bit of a chore. Trust me, that once you tell them what we are shooting for it becomes a lot easier. We are also available to accept credit card donations, just contact us at the above email or call Mike Martin at Shooters Choice 1.866.257.7271.

Thank you for your support,

CAFAC organizers


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Great news, we are packed to the rafters again this year. Friday night is open , bring a friend , introduce them to archery.

Look forward in seeing all of you .

Gilles


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Hey Chris, Can you send Kaity and I a pledge sheet for the shoot.

Thanks Robin


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

You have mail Robin. Thank you for your support.

If anyone else would like a pledge sheet let me know and I will forward you one Immediately.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

One more week to go! Going to be a great time for a good cause. See you all there early Saturday morning.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

You People did an excellent job putting on this event . I really enjoyed myself and I want to applaude you !
Thanks Glen


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

To Gilles Chris ray Mike Kelly and all the people who put on the shoot this weekend The bow Shop George you did a great job again raising a lot of needed money for a great cause THANK YOU from all of us :thumbs_up :thumbs_up:canada:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Thread unstuck, congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Who won?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Who won?


The Grand River Hospital and the Waterloo Wellington Breast Centre, and the people who need its services.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> The Grand River Hospital and the Waterloo Wellington Breast Centre, and the people who need its services.


:thumbs_up


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That is the correct answer Stan...

The people that won the shooting competition are...

Ladies
1st Kateri Vrakking
2nd Katie Roth
3rd Daniella Webb

Men
1st Crispin Duenas
2nd Christopher Perkins
3rd Chris Priester


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Stash said:


> The Grand River Hospital and the Waterloo Wellington Breast Centre, and the people who need its services.


👍

We had a great time at this event as usual
Can't wait for next year!!!

Always very well done, and for a great cause


Tink


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Stash said:


> The Grand River Hospital and the Waterloo Wellington Breast Centre, and the people who need its services.


 ENOUGH SUSPENSE ! What was the dollar figure !
Glen


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Glen, I asked Mike and he didn't have the exact number as there are a few bills to pay and some more money coming in.... but he figures we are on the north side of *$11,000*

Thank you to everyone that makes this shoot the special event that it is.

Chris


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Make sure you check out the pictures on the facebook page. There are some very photogenic archers and volunteers there... and some that are not so


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

IS IT TO EARLY TO SIGN UP FOR 2015 ?
Glen


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

We appreciate your support Glen, but YES it is too early to sign up for next year...


----------

